# Need help with NFS.

## flyz

I'm having problems with understanding how NFSv4 user mapping works. For a start I tried to achieve just something following this guide https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NFSv4 but my share still mounts with uid 4294967294  :Sad: 

So, here is what I want to do:

I have an NFS server:

```
# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).

/shared                 192.168.1.0/24(rw,fsid=0,root_squash,no_subtree_check)

/shared/archives        192.168.1.0/24(rw,root_squash,no_subtree_check,nohide)

/shared/media           192.168.1.0/24(rw,root_squash,no_subtree_check,nohide)

/shared/music           192.168.1.0/24(rw,root_squash,no_subtree_check,nohide)
```

and I have 3 clients in this network. On each client I have different users (with different UIDs) that I want to give access to this share to.

What do I need to do on client and server sides to achieve this?

----------

## krinn

the common easy solve is to just set the same domain for every clients and the nfs server for idmapd

i don't know for archlinux, but let's suppose it's the same as in gentoo, it's then just setting the domain in /etc/idmapd.conf to something on all hosts and the server

----------

## flyz

duh, stupid me! It was actually working. I forgot to set up owners and permissions on the server side.

Now I only need to figure out this users-groups-permissions stuff.  :Smile: 

----------

